# Brazilian Women...



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

Everything you've ever heard about Brazilian women being the creme de la creme...is absolutely true. I've been in Manaus and now in Brasilia for several days and I'm convinced that this country has the most attractive women. I'm providing support at one of the best Imaging centers in Brazil, and the women here are unbelievable. I'm guessing there are no discrimination laws here because the owner told me that he has 110 employees and 80% are female....all hot. I'm going to try to sneak some pics to share...

...the damm cleaning ladies are even hot!

cheers...


----------



## jwomack (Jun 16, 2009)

When they ALL start looking good, you've been gone too long!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Don't forget to check for an Adams Apple.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

ask for aids test... Just kidding (not really). I have been there twice and yes they have some lovely ladies. And they a very friendly as well. They also love to cook. Watch out dude... you may not not want to come back!! LOL!!! Lets see those pics.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

jwomack said:


> When they ALL start looking good, you've been gone too long!! :biggrin:


not there yet...8 more days to go!


----------



## Puma (Jun 16, 2009)

idlethru said:


> Everything you've ever heard about Brazilian women being the creme de la creme...is absolutely true. I've been in Manaus and now in Brasilia for several days and I'm convinced that this country has the most attractive women. I'm providing support at one of the best Imaging centers in Brazil, and the women here are unbelievable. I'm guessing there are no discrimination laws here because the owner told me that he has 110 employees and 80% are female....all hot. I'm going to try to sneak some pics to share...
> 
> ...the damm cleaning ladies are even hot!
> 
> cheers...


I think you are lying. I think you are making all this up! Prove it with pictures why don't you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)




----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


>


yep. Pics or I don't believe you. Sorry if that offends you. Refer to "horrible parent" thread for help.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

If I was single I take a trip there...but i do agree where are the picts? no adam apples please


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

A friend who worked in Rio for Schlumberger for a few years said that the divorce rate was so high for the expats there that it was kind of a joke that everyone who went there traded their wife in for a Brazillian.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

just how many _is_ a brazillion?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Bill Fisher said:


> just how many _is_ a brazillion?


i don't know, but it sounds like a pretty good deal! 

kidding...


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

*I like Brazil*

My fav


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Yep, just like a fish story... "It was huge guys, you should have seen it" 

Why didn't you take a picture??


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

I always wanted me one of those lovelies that you see on TV on the National Geographic Channel. One of them that lives out in the jungle along the Amazon River!
Man, they can cook, row a boat all day long, don't spend much money on clothes, make-up, or beauty shops, goes out and gathers firewood, tends the kids, and knows where all the best peacock bass fishing is!!!!!
All I gotta do is hunt and fish!!

Now what's not to like about that?

Tinman


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

HAVE A FRIEND THAT WENT THERE FOR A WIFE. Brought her home after marrying her there. W/I 1 yr momma showed up and stayed. Wife started making demands, a convertible, more cash, etc etc. Took them fishing one day. She spent the day laying on the bow in a teeny bikini. She was in fact hot but it didn't last but a couple yrs. Got fat. looks went away fast. Ended in divorce with her having all his money. He was a broke dude in more ways than one.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

tinman said:


> I always wanted me one of those lovelies that you see on TV on the National Geographic Channel. One of them that lives out in the jungle along the Amazon River!
> Man, they can cook, row a boat all day long, don't spend much money on clothes, make-up, or beauty shops, goes out and gathers firewood, tends the kids, and knows where all the best peacock bass fishing is!!!!!
> All I gotta do is hunt and fish!!
> 
> ...


X2...but get a young un' & teach her to wear a bra early! :smile:


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Tricky Matt said:


> A friend who worked in Rio for Schlumberger for a few years said that the divorce rate was so high for the expats there that it was kind of a joke that everyone who went there traded their wife in for a Brazillian.


 I work for Big Blue, and this ain't the first time I've heard that story. We get alot of transfers from all over the world, and I can definately attest to the *HOT*-ness of the Brazilian womens. :headknock


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

I got a good email the other day about brazilian women


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

bullred764 said:


> I got a good email the other day about brazilian women


I GOT THAT SAME EMAIL...I DONT THINK WE CAN POST THOSE PICS:dance:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Get'em while their young, when their old...they have teeth.


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Have you Gone to VENEZUELA or COLOMBIA then you would be exactly like this :spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:
That is the reason why I do not go back there


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Me think Texas has the best looking ladies.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Cool,........a *HardHead *thread. :rotfl:


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

Jay Baker said:


> Me think Texas has the best looking ladies.


Green for you, Jay!!

The rest of you: Keep dreamin'!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

South American women are crazy, period end of statement.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> Me think Texas has the best looking ladies.


I don't think...I know.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> Me think Texas has the best looking ladies.





speckle-catcher said:


> I don't think...I know.


If you can't score here,,,, go out of the country! lmao hell no,, they want one thing(not you) USA citizenship... :rotfl:

now if they are paying you to come get them,, maybe!:biggrin:


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

All right boys...I keep getting the same text, emails from all my buddies back home, and now from my fellow 2cool extended brothers. I have a high profile position, so it's not like i can just wonder around the site taking photos of the hotties. I plan on going out for dinner and drinks with some of the locals here the next couple of days. My goal is to try to take as many pictures of some of these hotties as I can. I will post up as they come. I agree...it don't meant squat without the pics.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

C'est Bon said:


> Green for you, Jay!!
> 
> The rest of you: Keep dreamin'!


Green from me too.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

But can they fish! I AM the Snapper Queen! LOL


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Several of Germany's finest fled the war crimes trials after WWII and ended up there, their offspring became Victorias Secret supermodels, and eventually these women will rule the world and men will become their slaves.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

They are also very competitive in sports
.............


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> Several of Germany's finest fled the war crimes trials after WWII and ended up there, their offspring became Victorias Secret supermodels, and eventually these women will rule the world and men will become their slaves.


Whoop! Whoop!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> Several of Germany's finest fled the war crimes trials after WWII and ended up there, their offspring became Victorias Secret supermodels, and eventually these women will rule the world and men will become their slaves.


 whats wrong with that?:rotfl:


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Funny I saw the "Brazilian women" thread with the "Stuffed Jalapenos" thread right underneath. Hmmmmmm


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

next time can i go?


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

**** chaser said:


> My fav


I see what you did there.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Proof is in the pudding. lets see some pictures


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

when I was 14 we went to disney world and in our resort was a girls school from brazil. let me tell ya when your 14!....never forgot that trip.
ended up getting a penpal out of it. wonder where she is now..


----------



## Full of It (Feb 2, 2010)

I like volleyball. :biggrin:


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

What do they look like when they hit 50ish? sad3sm


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

PalmsUp said:


> Funny I saw the "Brazilian women" thread with the "Stuffed Jalapenos" thread right underneath. Hmmmmmm


What the Stuffed Jalapenos?


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

Funny thread!! I work in Brazil, Last year I spent 280+ days here and I'm here now. I agree that the women are beautiful but IMO they are very very jealous. Several of my friends are married to Brazilians and thats cool but they are no happier than me. If your going to work overseas it's a good place to be, but for me I cant wait to get back to TEXAS. All in all I prefer the Texas Gals...Gary P Nunn said it best


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*BOM BUM BRASILERIO*

BOM BOM BRASILEIRO E MUITO GOSTOSO! I've been learning the language. Les GO!



troutslayer said:


> They are also very competitive in sports
> .............


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

i guess i made a good choice with my girl:walkingsm
shes brazilian


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

You want attractive women? Try the ones in Israel! After spending some time in Eilat and Tel Aviv....well let's just say my wife will probably bash me over the head with our George Foreman Grill then _drain all the fat off of my arse_ if I speak any further of my time spent there. I was single back then of course...but dang, if I ever had a dual citizenship, it would be in Israel! -Hector


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

/


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

htalamant said:


> You want attractive women? Try the ones in Israel! After spending some time in Eilat and Tel Aviv....well let's just say my wife will probably bash me over the head with our George Foreman Grill then _drain all the fat off of my arse_ if I speak any further of my time spent there. I was single back then of course...but dang, if I ever had a dual citizenship, it would be in Israel! -Hector


Maybe so but... The Brazilian ladies are anti hair ( I think its a law there). Unlike the Israel's. I would much rather be on the green than the ruff any day.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Miss Brazil 2008


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> Maybe so but... The Brazilian ladies are anti hair ( I think its a law there). Unlike the Israel's. I would much rather be on the green than the ruff any day.


X2...:smile:


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Been there, and they've got nuthin' over the women in Austin. Have you checked out the downtown hike and bike trails on a nice day?


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

http://www.yourgossipfix.com/2009/11/amazon-eve/


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

idlethru said:


> All right boys...I keep getting the same text, emails from all my buddies back home, and now from my fellow 2cool extended brothers. I have a high profile position, so it's not like i can just wonder around the site taking photos of the hotties. I plan on going out for dinner and drinks with some of the locals here the next couple of days. My goal is to try to take as many pictures of some of these hotties as I can. I will post up as they come. I agree...it don't meant squat without the pics.


all I hear is blah, blah, blah.

where's the pics?


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Nearly 7000 views and no pics yet. Tune in later "FOR THE REST OF THE STORY" LOL


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Been there, and they've got nuthin' over the women in Austin. Have you checked out the downtown hike and bike trails on a nice day?


Possibly, but I bet Lake Travis on a nice summer day aint got nuttin on the hike and bike trails!:biggrin:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

sea ray said:


> Nearly 7000 views and no pics yet. Tune in later "FOR THE REST OF THE STORY" LOL


Hey jc post up a pic of your girl :rotfl:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

**** chaser said:


> Maybe so but... The Brazilian ladies are anti hair ( I think its a law there). Unlike the Israel's. I would much rather be on the green than the ruff any day.


thats the differance between carpet and hardwood floors. a mans got to love them hardwood floors


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## WhalerTX (Aug 11, 2005)

Here is a subject I can speak about with some authority, after living in Brazil for 3 years. I am sitting on my couch right now, 1 block from the world famous Ipanema beach in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Dude, if Manaus and Brasilia have you all hot and bothered, you better not come to Rio, cause your eyes will pop out of their sockets on the beach here!

The women only wear string bikini's and hiney floss bikini's here. The downside is they don't all look like Gisele the supermodel... (but plenty do.) I'm in the oil business and saw one company with about a 75% divorce rate on US expats that they sent down here, so I can confirm the earlier comment about that risk.

I beat the odds and stayed married, but my wife has a lot of brazilian jewels on her fingers to make up for having to put up with all that display of flesh on the beach. I am wrapping up my work here and will being going back to my beautiful Texas bride shortly. 

BTW, to bring this back to a 2coolfishing theme: the fishing is not so easy here, given that you have to fill up your boat with $5/gallon gasoline, and there are only about two professional fishing guides here for 8 million people. But that's okay, you can really enjoy the view here, if you are single, that is.


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

I travel to South America a decent bit on business and have to agree with an earlier post. Venezuela & Colombia women are great looking and dress to kill but there's just something about the build of Brazilian women that you don't see anywhere else.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i heard spain has a few lookers?


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm gonna go ahead and cue up the Girls of the World Cup. Like Brazil, the Swedes usually come strong too.

http://fivefalcons.com/world_cup_babes_2006/


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

WhalerTX said:


> Here is a subject I can speak about with some authority, after living in Brazil for 3 years. I am sitting on my couch right now, 1 block from the world famous Ipanema beach in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Dude, if Manaus and Brasilia have you all hot and bothered, you better not come to Rio, cause your eyes will pop out of their sockets on the beach here!
> 
> The women only wear string bikini's and hiney floss bikini's here. The downside is they don't all look like Gisele the supermodel... (but plenty do.) I'm in the oil business and saw one company with about a 75% divorce rate on US expats that they sent down here, so I can confirm the earlier comment about that risk.
> 
> ...


what, just because you already ate, that means you can't look at the dessert tray?


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

THIS TREAD NEEDS TO GO IN DUMPSTER W/O PICTS I LOOKED ALL DAY AND TIME TO TRASH THIS ONE


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

close to 9000 views...... probably 10 guys checking for pics LOL


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

sea ray said:


> close to 9000 views...... probably 10 guys checking for pics LOL


I'm #11. One pic?? ***? 7 pages and one pic I was hoping to see the hot cleaning ladies....denied!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

the real deal is, find one that likes you. Where they are from won't matter anymore. 

The minute I met Stacy, it was all over. Pure bred Yankee. 

May the force be with you.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

8800 views and the picture icon. I was looking for pics too lol....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> the real deal is, find one that likes you. Where they are from won't matter anymore.
> 
> The minute I met Stacy, it was all over. Pure bred Yankee.
> 
> May the force be with you.


You got that right!! Mine was from Oklahoma.:wink:


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Rio pics...*

Here are some pics from Rio. I think there are some pics of the women there...but you may have to squint!:biggrin:

Great place, beautiful women, incredible beaches, and plenty to do...HOWEVER...I am ALWAYS glad to come back to Texas!

Sorry for the women-less pics!

1. Picture from my hotel room (right next to Ipanema Beach)

2. Picture of the mountain from Ipanema Beach

3. Picture of me hangliding (shanty towns of Rio in the back ground)

4. Our take off platform


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Mont said:


> the real deal is, find one that likes you. Where they are from won't matter anymore.
> 
> The minute I met Stacy, it was all over. Pure bred Yankee.
> 
> May the force be with you.





Bobby said:


> You got that right!! Mine was from Oklahoma.:wink:


X3 & mine is from Ohio,...:smile:

Go back & read post # 24 :rotfl:


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes, I did just go through 8 pages on my iPhone looking for photos. I'm guilty 2.


----------



## dirt dog (Feb 3, 2010)

Man I just got my bi-focals wiped off and sat down to see these pictures, where are they. I am getting old and its getting close to bed time.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

was in Brazil last month and managed a few pics


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

The same thing's pretty much true about Argentina as well. That being said, I wouldn't trade the lot of 'em for one Texas woman....


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Mont said:


> the real deal is, find one that likes you. Where they are from won't matter anymore.
> 
> The minute I met Stacy, it was all over. Pure bred Yankee.
> 
> May the force be with you.


I married a Port of Houston Princess. The Force was with me. :biggrin:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

chickenboy said:


> was in Brazil last month and managed a few pics


 The far right will do just fine!:biggrin:


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> The same thing's pretty much true about Argentina as well. That being said, I wouldn't trade the lot of 'em for one Texas woman....


Amen brother! :cheers:


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> Maybe so but... The Brazilian ladies are anti hair ( I think its a law there). Unlike the Israel's. I would much rather be on the green than the ruff any day.


Uhm, I never had that problem. The women there were emmaculate and very clean shaven last I remember. Never saw a Wookie I never liked though (Roaring a sexy Chewbacca call!) I also prefer the green too, amigo!  -Hector

P.S. I was in Brazil earlier this afternoon playing Call of Duty MW2, even the enemies had no hair!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mont said:


> the real deal is, find one that likes you. Where they are from won't matter anymore.
> 
> The minute I met Stacy, it was all over. Pure bred Yankee.
> 
> May the force be with you.


Yankee = from somewhere North of I-10 :biggrin:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mont said:


> the real deal is, find one that likes you. Where they are from won't matter anymore.
> 
> The minute I met Stacy, it was all over. Pure bred Yankee.
> 
> May the force be with you.


'Likes You'...sounds like you found one who loves you Mont! rosesm


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

yes i was in rio in the 80's the women r fine but i got me the finest texas gal ud evwer want to meet been married 18 years


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

My wife is from San Antonio but prior to meeting her was married to a head case with olive skin, jet black hair and blue eyes. 
She played volleyball to.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

I can associate with the OP, my Fiencee is from Brasil, we go back and vacation, see family occasionally. Latin women in general are awesome, not just looks but attitude, it doesnt matter if she's a 1 or a 10, she KNOWs she's sexy.
Brasilian women, just carry it a step further... God bless um 

and I DO have pictures


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I went through this whole thread & saw a few woman from Brazil . I agree about the one on th right. But the guy is in Brazil & can't get any pics. Ban him Mont.LOL.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

WhalerTX said:


> Here is a subject I can speak about with some authority, after living in Brazil for 3 years. I am sitting on my couch right now, 1 block from the world famous Ipanema beach in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Dude, if Manaus and Brasilia have you all hot and bothered, you better not come to Rio, cause your eyes will pop out of their sockets on the beach here!
> 
> The women only wear string bikini's and hiney floss bikini's here. The downside is they don't all look like Gisele the supermodel... (but plenty do.) I'm in the oil business and saw one company with about a 75% divorce rate on US expats that they sent down here, so I can confirm the earlier comment about that risk.
> 
> ...


Rio de Janeiro will be my next project in late summer...I can't imagine. I have a pretty good looking girlfriend, never dreamed out some Strange...until this visit.

for all you other guys...I did go to the mall yesterday...took my camera, but couldn't take any pics...too risky, don't want to get in trouble. plan on hitting the local scene tonight, bars, etc...we shall see.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

:bounce:


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> I went through this whole thread & saw a few woman from Brazil . I agree about the one on th right. But the guy is in Brazil & can't get any pics. Ban him Mont.LOL.


the pressure...BASTARDS!
look, even when I'm able to get some pics...and I will. they are not going to be of Brazilians in bikinis, or provacative...the women I'm seeing are in everyday, professional dress...it's still great to look at...all you can do is only imaging the rest.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

idlethru said:


> the pressure...BASTARDS!
> look, even when I'm able to get some pics...and I will. they are not going to be of Brazilians in bikinis, or provacative...the women I'm seeing are in everyday, professional dress...it's still great to look at...all you can do is only imaging the rest.


Take it easy thunder you started this thread. Now finish it.


----------

